# 2008 Kubotab2920 snowblowing



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

Took this today

[ame]http://youtu.be/Lf0whm0B_3Q[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Bet the neighbors were drooling.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

That is an impressive machine. Some day I'll have money laying around and I'll pick up something like that.


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Bet the neighbors were drooling.


I enjoy removing snow



fatjay said:


> That is an impressive machine. Some day I'll have money laying around and I'll pick up something like that.


Yup not the biggest machine but well suited to my snow removal business needs

Kubota does have 0% financing for 60 months.

I probably would have never purchased though if it wasn't for doing up to 50 residential drives per snowfall


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

True but I'd prefer to avoid yet another bill. I do 15-20 driveways now. I don't get paid for them though, just live in an elderly neighborhood that doesn't get plow service because we're to far away. I'm guessing it doesn't snow as much here vs where you are. This year I upgraded my little MTD tractor with 42" plow to my new holland with 48" single stage blower and built the cab myself. It's no where near as exotic as yours though.


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

fatjay said:


> True but I'd prefer to avoid yet another bill. I do 15-20 driveways now. I don't get paid for them though, just live in an elderly neighborhood that doesn't get plow service because we're to far away. I'm guessing it doesn't snow as much here vs where you are. This year I upgraded my little MTD tractor with 42" plow to my new holland with 48" single stage blower and built the cab myself. It's no where near as exotic as yours though.


fatjay;

You are free to do as you wish;

The way I look at it is if you wouldn't do it for free then they would pay somebody to do it!

That person could/should be you!

Anyways I didn't always have the Kubota

First Tractor ; Gravely 10hp rear engine mount
Sec tractor; Wheel horse 12 hp
Third tract; Case 446 16 hp
Fourth. ; Case 448 18 hp
Fifth; Bolens ht20 20hp

A pic of the last 2


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I definitely understand your point of view. My neighborhood is all 65+, retired, on social security and pensions, many women live alone as they're widdowed. And they go out and start shoveling by hand. I just can't in good conscience just drive past them.

It started the winter after I moved in 6 years ago, the first snow was a saturday night. I was awoken by my 70 year old neighbor at 6:30am, pushing his snowblower up and down my driveway. I ran out and insisted that I'd shovel it, I didn't even have a snowblower at that point, but he insisted. After that I bought a snow blower, then a plow tractor, and now my snowblowing tractor. I picked up a cub low boy 154, but for the life of me couldn't find a blower or plow for it. Sad as it was a beast of a machine.

Those are both beautiful machines. Are they car tires on the case?

I like the look of the AG tires. I have a set for mine, but I have chains, and I'm not sure if I'll lose traction when I lose the chains.

The elderly do often bring me cookies or coffee either while I'm working or after I'm done. Witht he blower I'm in and out in 5-10 minutes though, often before htey know I'm there.


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

fatjay said:


> I definitely understand your point of view. My neighborhood is all 65+, retired, on social security and pensions, many women live alone as they're widdowed. And they go out and start shoveling by hand. I just can't in good conscience just drive past them. It started the winter after I moved in 6 years ago, the first snow was a saturday night. I was awoken by my 70 year old neighbor at 6:30am, pushing his snowblower up and down my driveway. I ran out and insisted that I'd shovel it, I didn't even have a snowblower at that point, but he insisted. After that I bought a snow blower, then a plow tractor, and now my snowblowing tractor. I picked up a cub low boy 154, but for the life of me couldn't find a blower or plow for it. Sad as it was a beast of a machine. Those are both beautiful machines. Are they car tires on the case? I like the look of the AG tires. I have a set for mine, but I have chains, and I'm not sure if I'll lose traction when I lose the chains. The elderly do often bring me cookies or coffee either while I'm working or after I'm done. Witht he blower I'm in and out in 5-10 minutes though, often before htey know I'm there.


I restored both of those tractors as they where in rough shape when bought.

They are turfs on the case but a 16.5" rim; yes a truck tire would fit. Always used chains in the winter with these tractors; even the Ag's.

You'd fatjay have a big heart!

Just a question though; are your neighbors going to pony up some cash when (not if) your machine breaks down??

Reason I got rid of the two tractors was that I was having way too many mechanical breakdowns. 

Even though they where both heavy garden tractors they where never designed to work 12 hr days none stop.

Plus they needed to be refueled at least 3 times in those 12 hrs if working hard whereas the Kubota can run all day on about $10 of diesel.


----------



## stripperman (Dec 17, 2013)

*doing neighbors*

last year we had a decent storm, saw my neighbors wife out shoveling as he was

still at work. took the tractor over and cleaned up the driveway. she went in the

house, he came home and cleaned up where i could' go….. neither said a word

to this day, let them shovel….

Jim


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

stripperman said:


> last year we had a decent storm, saw my neighbors wife out shoveling as he was still at work. took the tractor over and cleaned up the driveway. she went in the house, he came home and cleaned up where i could' go.. neither said a word to this day, let them shovel. Jim


Yup live and learn,

I find people come to expect/rely on you to do their drive even though they are not paying you.

I have a neighbor that cries poor; conveniently waits for the snowblowers to come out then goes out to shovel...looks around till someone "helps" them out!

Yet they travel often, have a newer car, no children but cannot afford snow removal?? Nope they just don't want to pay


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My brother lives on a road that is heavily populated, dirt, and not serviced by government. He's in about 3/4 mile. 
For several years, he plowed to the highway, every snow. Then his transmission coughed a bearing and self destructed.
He went to the neighbors and asked if they could kick in on the repairs. They all said they didn't ask him to do it.... He fixed the truck, put on the plow and parked it at the highway. Next snowfall, it went to a new home.

He bought a new Blazer and a used 4X4 Chevy 3/4 ton. Put some really aggressive tires on them and sits inside watching those same neighbors pulling cars out of ditches, etc.


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

I could go on and on about similar situations I have encountered.

You are always the good guy UNTIL you go an ask for something in return!

Good for your brother being able to take a stand and having the intestinal fortitude to teach them a lesson!

I'm sure he is no longer the GOOD GUY in the neighbourhood


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I wouldn't ask for repairs if my tractor broke. I'm not sure I would even take it if they offered. Acutally the other day I got a flat,t he valve stem broke. My neighbors don't expect me to do the driveways, but they surely appreciate it. Either they stop by with cookies or something like that. It's a pretty close nit neighborhood, everyone knows everyone.

We've had hte power go out numerous times, or a water main break, and everyone gathers out in the street to bs because there's nothing else to do. We don't get traffic unless you live there. We don't get plow service, and the houses were all built in the 60's, by most of the elderly people that live there.

There is one prick that lives next door to me though. He's got a mean wife and 3 spoiled daughters. He called zone enforcement on me for having a brush pile that was "housing rodents". It was really a hole on my property on the side of a hill that leads directly into his yard for a big groundhog. He also fenced around his yard and mine is fenced for the pool, so he can't get at the hole. He called the police on me when I was burning my brush pile, and he called zone enforcement because my grass was to long in the back area. I don't plow for him, i wouldn't piss on his house if it was on fire. If I ever come into money, I'm buying the house and bulldozing it to the ground.

But the 2 guys who walk their dogs in their wheel chairs, I have no problem clearing for them.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

At the time, Bro was raising 2 small kids, building a house and had just been laid off when the factory he worked in shut down. (forever)
Shortly after that, he was back on his feet, but that was a 'lean' time.


----------

